# Coming from Pakistan...Visa Documentation Requirement for UAE Work Visa



## Akhan86

Hey,

I would like to ask any of the Pakistanis who have moved recently to UAE. I figured out there is a pretty hectic and time consuming procedure for getting your degrees attested from Pakistan for the UAE work Visa. I believe that is the only important thing that the employer needs for Visa Issuance from UAE. 

1) Could any one tell me that do i require all the Certificates up to my bachelors degree to be attested (Pls tell a short cut procedure) 

What I am being told here that I only need to get the Last degree (My bachelors) atested from the HEC then the Foreign Ministry and then the UAE Embassy ?? Is that true that only the attestation of the last degree would work???

What I figured out is that all my educational certificates O'Levels, HSC Certificate (which i did not have yet) are required for the attestation of my Undergrad degree...and this would take 15 to 20days...so I need to know a shortcut to save time.

Plus any if any one could update on what else to get from Pakistan before moving...I believe one thing is the driving licence and the other is protector on Passport (which i dont know about)


Would really appreciate the guidance of some one who knows this or has gone through this recently


----------



## itsexe

Akhan86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would like to ask any of the Pakistanis who have moved recently to UAE. I figured out there is a pretty hectic and time consuming procedure for getting your degrees attested from Pakistan for the UAE work Visa. I believe that is the only important thing that the employer needs for Visa Issuance from UAE.
> 
> 1) Could any one tell me that do i require all the Certificates up to my bachelors degree to be attested (Pls tell a short cut procedure)
> 
> What I am being told here that I only need to get the Last degree (My bachelors) atested from the HEC then the Foreign Ministry and then the UAE Embassy ?? Is that true that only the attestation of the last degree would work???
> 
> What I figured out is that all my educational certificates O'Levels, HSC Certificate (which i did not have yet) are required for the attestation of my Undergrad degree...and this would take 15 to 20days...so I need to know a shortcut to save time.
> 
> Plus any if any one could update on what else to get from Pakistan before moving...I believe one thing is the driving licence and the other is protector on Passport (which i dont know about)
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate the guidance of some one who knows this or has gone through this recently


No you don't require all documents only the latest/highest degree is required to be attested. The last degree would work, as I have also applied and my friends have experience so they attested only last degree...Therefore no need to attest O'levels, or HSC Certificated. (I cant post the URL here please send me your email ID so that I can post a very useful link which will guide you the overall procedure for attestation)



Other Docs required for Travel:

Other then your visa, tickets your stuff etc. You need certain things. I am listing them here.

* Before leaving Pakistan on work Visa, every Pakistani citizen need to get Insured from the Government of Pakistan which is Called a "Protector" 

but first let me tell you what you need to get a protector.

For Protector you need:
1) Original Passport
2) Your work Visa, which they will send to you (Copy).
3) Your Overseas Pakistani Card Issued by Nadra. Not your Normal CNIC. I will explain you how to get that Overseas Card.
4) ID card copy of your Father
5) 4 or 5 pictures

** To get your Overseas Pakistani Card from Nadra, You need to go to Nadra Office as early as possible suitably at 8:00 am in the morning with your current CNIC and your Passport (Passport MUST). Get a token submit the fee the rest of the process is explained over there by NADRA staff....if you got late you will have to stand in queue for a complete day.....Tell them that you need an Overseas Card for UAE....

Dont submitt urgent fee as normal is fine....becuase when you apply for the Overseas ID card, they will issue you a TOKEN which you will use to collect your card from Nadra office on the due date.

NOW remember when I explain earlier that to get the "Protector" you need the Overseas Pakistani ID Card, but since Nadra will tell you to come after about 7 to 12 days for the card and you dont want to wait for your card to get the protector, you should just take that TOKEN you receive from Nadra when you applying for Card, and show that Token at the protector office as a proof that you have applied for the card and they will accept it.


----------



## Akhan86

Thanks alot bro...pls let me know if you knw some one who could get the attestation from Islamabad done asap either from HEC + MOFA + UAE Embassy or any one or two of these..


----------



## Akhan86

how do i send you my email address :S ?? can you send me the link i have added you


----------



## itsexe

Akhan86 said:


> how do i send you my email address :S ?? can you send me the link i have added you


post your email here....


----------



## itsexe

itsexe said:


> post your email here....


here you go

http://www.pakwheels.com/forums/non...cation-attestation-duplicate-certificates-etc


----------



## AsadRoman

Hello Adnan,

The above information is correct. it took 7 days for me to attest My engineering degree from all the offices and embassy. I have attested it through an agent and the office was near blue area and the office name was sasha international but its costy ..huh


----------



## MuhammadRaza

*Need your help.*

I am currently doing Master from Dubai. Now I need to make to the equivalence certificate for my O levels and A levels at the initial stage.

O and A levels original certificates are to be attested from HEC in karachi, Ministry of Foreign affairs and UAE embassy in karachi.

The problem I am facing is that my cousin was informed by OCS that HEC will not attest the O and A level certificates.

Kindly tell me what shall I do?


----------



## waqasahmed

*need help*



itsexe said:


> No you don't require all documents only the latest/highest degree is required to be attested. The last degree would work, as I have also applied and my friends have experience so they attested only last degree...Therefore no need to attest O'levels, or HSC Certificated. (I cant post the URL here please send me your email ID so that I can post a very useful link which will guide you the overall procedure for attestation)
> 
> 
> 
> Other Docs required for Travel:
> 
> Other then your visa, tickets your stuff etc. You need certain things. I am listing them here.
> 
> * Before leaving Pakistan on work Visa, every Pakistani citizen need to get Insured from the Government of Pakistan which is Called a "Protector"
> 
> but first let me tell you what you need to get a protector.
> 
> For Protector you need:
> 1) Original Passport
> 2) Your work Visa, which they will send to you (Copy).
> 3) Your Overseas Pakistani Card Issued by Nadra. Not your Normal CNIC. I will explain you how to get that Overseas Card.
> 4) ID card copy of your Father
> 5) 4 or 5 pictures
> 
> ** To get your Overseas Pakistani Card from Nadra, You need to go to Nadra Office as early as possible suitably at 8:00 am in the morning with your current CNIC and your Passport (Passport MUST). Get a token submit the fee the rest of the process is explained over there by NADRA staff....if you got late you will have to stand in queue for a complete day.....Tell them that you need an Overseas Card for UAE....
> 
> Dont submitt urgent fee as normal is fine....becuase when you apply for the Overseas ID card, they will issue you a TOKEN which you will use to collect your card from Nadra office on the due date.
> 
> NOW remember when I explain earlier that to get the "Protector" you need the Overseas Pakistani ID Card, but since Nadra will tell you to come after about 7 to 12 days for the card and you dont want to wait for your card to get the protector, you should just take that TOKEN you receive from Nadra when you applying for Card, and show that Token at the protector office as a proof that you have applied for the card and they will accept it.


Dear brother i want to know about the abu dhabi visa requirement i have only metric documents but i have 4 years in IT technical experience and abu dhabi company wants to hire me can any one tell me do i submit metric documents ,certificate and diploma which is already attested its enough for work permit 
kindly tell me asap


----------



## murtaza121

*MM*

Does any one know of a reliable attestation service that can get my documents attested as quickly as possible ?


----------



## BedouGirl

murtaza121 said:


> Does any one know of a reliable attestation service that can get my documents attested as quickly as possible ?



Where will you be working? If UAE, please be specific and I will move your thread to the correct forum.


----------



## murtaza121

BedouGirl said:


> Where will you be working? If UAE, please be specific and I will move your thread to the correct forum.


I am in Dubai near baniyas at the moment.


----------



## BedouGirl

murtaza121 said:


> I am in Dubai near baniyas at the moment.


I think the best thing is for you to post a new thread on the Dubai forum.


----------



## murtaza121

This is for my a level certificate


----------



## BedouGirl

murtaza121 said:


> This is for my a level certificate


But you still need to post it on the right forum. I can't move this entire thread because it doesn't relate to Dubai. Your question does, so please repost on the Dubai forum otherwise you probably won't get any answers.


----------



## MSAADM

Dear i need some guidance regarding work visa of UAE !

i am acca but HEC does not attest my degree instead i have to go to british council for attestation, so my route would be british council + MOFA + UAE Embassy ! will it be valid?

Please guide me


----------



## burhankashif

*Documents required for UAE work visa*

Dear Concern, I have sent the documents to UAE embassy, Inter, Engineering & MBA. What i understand that no need to send the matric certificate for attestation in order to get the work visa/residence visa for work at UAE? please confirm.


----------

